# Meinungen zum Slide 125 7.1 SL



## tommy_86 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

da das Slide 125 7.1 SL am 11.5. für 1299 Euro zu haben ist und ich ernsthaft Interesse an dem Bike habe, wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu dem Rad wissen.

Es geht um das Bike: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-125-7-1-SL_id_24019_.htm

In einem Test zu dem Slide 125 9.0 hatte ich gelesen, dass der Hinterbau etwas unsensibel wäre, kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen der ein Slide 125 fährt ?

Dass ich ein Tourenfully will steht fest. Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Slide 150 und da gefällt mir die aufrechte Sitzposition gar nicht und 150 mm brauche ich nicht.

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein ZR Team 6.0 von 2011, wäre das von der Geometrie her mit dem Slide 125 zu vergleichen oder sitzt man darauf noch arg viel gestreckter ?

Für 1299 Euro werde ich ja kaum etwas besseres bekommen.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## skineone (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab am Freitag mein Slide 125 8.0 bekommen und bin seitdem 110km mit dem Radl gefahren. Vielleicht liegst daran das ich bis jetzt nur mein Manitou Ht und mein Thermoplast kannte aber das Ding macht einfach nen Riesen Spaß! Ich glaub also nich das du den Kauf bereuen wirst.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniackilla (7. Mai 2013)

Es war schon ein Unterschied, als ich aufs Slide gestiegen bin. Ich hatte oder habe noch ein Cube Attention 2012 (is glaub ich baugleich mit dem ZR Teams, nen Kumpel sein 5.0 is baugleich) und auf dem Slide sitzt man aufrechter. Ich empfinde es jetzt nicht schlimm, sogar besser irgendwie. Zu dem Hinterbau kann ich sagen, dass er recht angenehm ist (ich merk da nix). Ich müsste nen anderes Fully fahren um nen Vergleich zu haben.

Fazit: Ich kann das 125 7.0 (7.1 denke ich auch, da nur die Gabel anders ist) gut empfehlen, fährt sich sehr gut unter schwierigen und schnellen bedingungen  Das einzige was ich noch ändere ist der Vorbau, da der jetzige mir zu lang erscheint. Bremsen kann ich erst beurteilen, wenn ich mal mit meinem Cube fahre, die sind jetzt da dran. Hatte da vorher ne XT Bremsanlage, die jetzt am Slide sehr gute Dienste leistet.

gruß


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Das ZR Team hat aber auch ein sehr humane aufrechte Sitzhaltung.
Eventuell hat Dein Kumpel nen Lenker mit mehr rise und nen kürzeren / steileren Vorbau verbaut ? Dann sitzt man natürlich aufrechter. Aber das kann man sich ja selbst so gestalten wie man möchte.

Warum vergleichst Du nicht die GEO der beiden Räder (also Dein altes Team mit dem neuen Slide)

Hier der link zu Deinem alten Bike: http://web.archive.org/web/20110801040113/http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-6-0_id_15285_.htm#geometrie

Wichtig sind Oberrohrlänge, Sitzrohrwinkel und Steuerrohrlänge. Auch wenn es nur 1 cm sind, das macht schon sehr viel aus.


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

übrigens: Je älter man wird, desto vernünftiger wird man und versteht, dass man 1. keine sportliche Sitzposition benötigt um schnell zu sein 2. es für den Rücken und die Gesundheit zuträglicher ist wenn man etwas aufrechter sitzt. Es sei denn man legt Wert auf einen coolen Eisdielenfaktor


----------



## tommy_86 (7. Mai 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten 




filiale schrieb:


> Das ZR Team hat aber auch ein sehr humane aufrechte Sitzhaltung.
> Eventuell hat Dein Kumpel nen Lenker mit mehr rise und nen kürzeren / steileren Vorbau verbaut ? Dann sitzt man natürlich aufrechter. Aber das kann man sich ja selbst so gestalten wie man möchte.
> 
> Warum vergleichst Du nicht die GEO der beiden Räder (also Dein altes Team mit dem neuen Slide)
> ...



Bei dem Slide 150 meines Bekannten ist alles noch Standard(außer der Pedale). Ich hatte nach ein paar hundert Metern auf dem Bike schon dezente Rückenschmerzen, keine Ahnung warum. Ich finde man sitzt da einfach irgendwie so "kompakt" drauf, was mir gar nicht gefallen hat.

Ich werde die Tage mal zu Radon fahren und mir das Slide 125 mal anschauen und Probesitzen. Ich denke dies wäre die beste Lösung.

Danke trotzdem 

Viele Grüße,
Tommy


----------



## Marcello29 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir eben das Slide 125 7.0 bestellt nach langem hin und her war nicht sicher ob ich die 140 Version benötige. An die Leute die das 125er haben reicht das an Federweg für Trails usw? Hoffe habe kein Fehlkauf gemacht ^^


----------



## maniackilla (10. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben das Slide 125 7.0 bestellt nach langem hin und her war nicht sicher ob ich die 140 Version benötige. An die Leute die das 125er haben reicht das an Federweg für Trails usw? Hoffe habe kein Fehlkauf gemacht ^^



Also ich bin letztens mit meinem 7.0 durch den Wald mitm Kumpel gebrettert. Es war auf jeden fall in Ordnung hab nix weiter bemerkt. Es kommt natürlich darauf an, was möchtest du machen. Ich denk mal kleine/mittlere Sprünge usw. sind möglich muss man halt testen. Ich habe auch erst zwischen 140er und 125er rumüberlegt und dann war das 125er im Tagesangebot. Es war und ist bis jetzt kein Fehlkauf. Letzten Endes muss es jeder für sich selbst wissen. Das 125er is nen kleines gutes Bike, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Marcello29 (10. Mai 2013)

Färhst Du da auch Trails oder nur so normale Waldwege?


----------



## maniackilla (10. Mai 2013)

auch ab und an Trails. Man muss halt aufpassen wo man langfährt, es is halt kein DH Bike. Wurzeln kann es gut einstecken usw.


----------



## Marcello29 (10. Mai 2013)

ok ja werde es einfach mal testen und wenn es gar nicht geht vielelicht finde ich ja jemand der es dann kauft, ist halt immer blöd wenn man etwas nicht ansehen kann vor ort und probefahren aber zu dem Preis kriege ich in meiner Umgebung auch einfach nichts vergleichbares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniackilla (10. Mai 2013)

wie gesagt, es macht schon einiges mit aber halt nich alles. Dafür ist es einfach zu "klein"  aber robustere Sachen kann man schon machen. Sind haklt verschiedene Komponenten die da rein spielen (einstellung der Dämpfer, Luftdruck usw.). also so schlecht is es jetzt nich, man kann schon einiges machen. Es is ja nich so, dass es 10cm unterschied bei der Federung sind als zu nem DH Bike


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2013)

Na klaro kannst Du mit einem 125 auch trails fahren, dafür ist es doch gebaut.  Es stellt sich eben nur die Frage, wir hart dieses trails sind und was Du als solches definierst. 1m Sprünge machst Du damit mal besser nicht, darüber sind wir uns einig, aber natürlich kannste es damit ordentlich krachen lassen. Ein Marathonbike mit 100 oder 120 wird im Wettkampf auf den trails auch nicht gerade schonend behandelt, die Profis prügeln die Kisten brutal um die Ecken, da wird unsereins locker unter dem Limit bleiben. Fette Wurzeln, dicke Steine, Treppenstufen, alles null Problem


----------



## log11 (14. Mai 2013)

Hat von Euch mal jemand das Sliede 125 7.0 oder 7.1 SL gewogen? Mich würde das reale Gewicht in RH 18 mal interessieren. Merci.


----------



## maniackilla (14. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch mal jemand das Sliede 125 7.0 oder 7.1 SL gewogen? Mich würde das reale Gewicht in RH 18 mal interessieren. Merci.



Moin,

ich habs zwar nich gewogen, aber mein Cube Attention 2012 wiegt 13,2kg und mein Slide 125 7.0 mit 18" Rahmen is definitiv leichter, also ich denk mal max 12kg. 

gruß


----------



## log11 (14. Mai 2013)

@maniackilla , 12kg für das 18" Slide wären schon leichter als auf der Homepage angegeben. Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## maniackilla (14. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @_maniackilla_ , 12kg für das 18" Slide wären schon leichter als auf der Homepage angegeben. Aber danke für die Info.



ja hab mich auch gewundert als ich es das erste mal angehoben habe. Nen Kumpel hat das ZR Team 5.0 das is so in etwa aufgebaut wie mein Cube was 13,2 hat und er hat sich auch gewundert. Is schon nen Unterschied keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (15. Mai 2013)

@maniackilla, hast Du denn die Möglichkeit das Ding mal zu wiegen? Geht ja auch mit ner normalen Personenwaage. Erst Dich draufstellen und dann mit angehobenen Bike drauf. Die Differenz ist dann das Bikegewicht.
Merci.


----------



## maniackilla (15. Mai 2013)

@log11, muss ich sehen ob wir noch ne Personenwaage Zuause haben, bin erst am Wochenende wieder Zuhause, da noch auf Lehrgang  Wenn ich die finde kann ich dat machen


----------



## log11 (25. Mai 2013)

Gerade hab ich mir mal den Test der Zeitschrift Mountainbike zum Slide 125 9.0 zu GemÃ¼te gezogen.
Dort schreibt man : "Im Downhill uÌberzeugt der Viergelenker dafÃ¼r nicht voll: Grobe Brocken schluckt er souverÃ¤n, bei schnellen SchlÃ¤gen wirkt das Heck im Gegensatz zur komfortablen Gabel jedoch Ã¼berfordert"

Kann das einer der Slide 125 Besitzer bestÃ¤tigen? Klingt so als wÃ¼rde das Heck etwas trÃ¤ge sein. Das Slide 125 hat doch den gleichen Rahmen wie das Radon Stage aus 2012?


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2013)

125mm sind Federwege eine Marathon Fully und nicht eines Downhill Racers, klar das der Hinterbau etwas strammer und somit träger sein darf.


----------



## tommy_86 (28. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich mir mal den Test der Zeitschrift Mountainbike zum Slide 125 9.0 zu GemÃ¼te gezogen.
> Dort schreibt man : "Im Downhill uÌberzeugt der Viergelenker dafÃ¼r nicht voll: Grobe Brocken schluckt er souverÃ¤n, bei schnellen SchlÃ¤gen wirkt das Heck im Gegensatz zur komfortablen Gabel jedoch Ã¼berfordert"
> 
> Kann das einer der Slide 125 Besitzer bestÃ¤tigen? Klingt so als wÃ¼rde das Heck etwas trÃ¤ge sein. Das Slide 125 hat doch den gleichen Rahmen wie das Radon Stage aus 2012?



Ich habe heute meine erste Runde mit dem Slide 125 hinter mir und fand den Hinterbau sehr hart.
Ich bin fÃ¼r unsere VerhÃ¤ltnisse hier eine recht harte Strecke gefahren, mit vielen Wurzeln etc. und am Ende habe ich hinten nur ca. 60-70% Federweg genutzt, weswegen ich jetzt noch ein bisschen Luft abgelassen habe und nun bei einem Sag von ca. 25-30% liege. Ist das zuviel ? Auf jeden Fall werde ich morgen noch eine kleine Runde drehen und dann berichten 

Der Rest an dem Bike gefÃ¤llt mir bis jetzt sehr gut! Nur die Gabel muss wohl noch eingefahren werden, da der Losbrechmoment z.Z noch sehr hoch ist.
lg


----------



## tommy_86 (30. Mai 2013)

Also nach erneuter Testfahrt bin ich jetzt etwas frustriert, entweder bin ich zu blöde das Ding richtig einzustellen oder ich weiß auch nicht.
Manchmal komme ich mir sogar vor, als würde ich noch auf meinem Hardtail sitzen.
Ich spiele gerade sogar mit dem Gedanken das Teil mit möglichst wenig Verlust wieder zu verkaufen und mir dann doch ein AM zu holen.

-.-


----------



## Marcello29 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt beängstigt was die Wartung der Gabel betrifft muss das echt so oft sein? Das klingt alles schrecklich kompliziert und/oder teuer was da alles in der Anleitung der Gabel steht  Hinten am Dämpfer gibt es doch nur die 3 Einstellungen und die haben da doch bestimmt beim Aufbau denpassenden Druck draufgelassen oder?


----------



## chriwol7 (2. Juni 2013)

@tommy_86: das 125er hat doch auch den dämpfer mit 3 einstellmöglichkeiten. auf t(rail) sollte sich der dämpfer schon ordentlich einstellen lassen.
 @MERCello29: etwas pflege tut schon gut, aber das ist im handbuch schon sehr dramatisch dargestellt ;-) 
falls du dein körpergewicht bei der bestellung angegeben hast, haben sie grob passenden druck rein gemacht. perfekt aber eher nicht.


----------



## Marcello29 (2. Juni 2013)

Ne hatte ich nicht mit angegeben ich finde schon das die Gabel sehr schnell keine Reserven mehr hat, sollte ich dann mehr Druck drauf machen? Eine Pumpe hatte ich gleich mitbestellt. 

Ist es eigentlich sehr schlimm wenn man damit mal durchschlägt also nicht komplett aber generell ist das sehr schlimm falls das mal passieren sollte? Große Sprünge habe ich nicht vor aber ab und zu springt man ja schon mal n bisschen


----------



## backstein689 (2. Juni 2013)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm<br />
<br />
Geh mal diese anleitung von radon zur einstellung deines fahrwerks durch. dann hast du schonmal eine recht ordentliche grundeinstellung. danach kannst du dann ein wenig rumexperimentieren.<br />
<br />
<br />


Marcello29 schrieb:


> Ne hatte ich nicht mit angegeben ich finde schon das die Gabel sehr schnell keine Reserven mehr hat, sollte ich dann mehr Druck drauf machen? Eine Pumpe hatte ich gleich mitbestellt. <br />
> <br />
> Ist es eigentlich sehr schlimm wenn man damit mal durchschlägt also nicht komplett aber generell ist das sehr schlimm falls das mal passieren sollte? Große Sprünge habe ich nicht vor aber ab und zu springt man ja schon mal n bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (2. Juni 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Ne hatte ich nicht mit angegeben ich finde schon das die Gabel sehr schnell keine Reserven mehr hat, sollte ich dann mehr Druck drauf machen? Eine Pumpe hatte ich gleich mitbestellt.
> 
> Ist es eigentlich sehr schlimm wenn man damit mal durchschlägt also nicht komplett aber generell ist das sehr schlimm falls das mal passieren sollte? Große Sprünge habe ich nicht vor aber ab und zu springt man ja schon mal n bisschen



Hmm, wenn die Gabel auf Dein Gewicht eingestellt ist, dann dürfte die kaum durchschlagen. Ich fahre eine 100mm Reba Race und schaffe es mit 70kg im Fahrbetrieb kaum, diese in die Begrenzung zu treiben. 
Wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde, beschäfte Dich mal mit der Einstellung des Fahrwerks vom Slide 125.


----------



## tommy_86 (2. Juni 2013)

chriwol7 schrieb:


> @_tommy_86_: das 125er hat doch auch den dämpfer mit 3 einstellmöglichkeiten. auf t(rail) sollte sich der dämpfer schon ordentlich einstellen lassen.
> @_MERC_ello29: etwas pflege tut schon gut, aber das ist im handbuch schon sehr dramatisch dargestellt ;-)
> falls du dein körpergewicht bei der bestellung angegeben hast, haben sie grob passenden druck rein gemacht. perfekt aber eher nicht.



Ja, der Dämpfer hat eben die 3 CTD Modi + Zugstufe und halt den Luftdruck.
Hab die Zugstufe mal voll auf Richtung "+" gestellt und noch etwas Luft abgelassen, werde morgen nochmal ein bisschen testen.

LG


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

Wie sind denn inzwischen so Eure Eindrücke vom Slide 125 7.0 oder 7.1?

Speziell das Heck (Wipptendenz / Ansprechverhalten), Rahmensteifigkeit, reales Gewicht und Eure Fahreindrücke würden mich interessieren.


----------



## tommy_86 (6. Juni 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn inzwischen so Eure Eindrücke vom Slide 125 7.0 oder 7.1?
> 
> Speziell das Heck (Wipptendenz / Ansprechverhalten), Rahmensteifigkeit, reales Gewicht und Eure Fahreindrücke würden mich interessieren.




Hi, 

ich habe nur den Vergleich zum Slide 150, was ich aber auch nur kurz bei einem Freund gefahren bin.

Wippen tut das Slide 125 auf jeden Fall weniger, selbst wenn der Dämpfer auf "descent" steht merke ich kein wirkliches Wippen, bei dem Slide 150 war da schon ein Wippen zu spüren.
Die einzigste Situation wo das Slide 125 bei mir wippt ist im Wiegetritt.

Bei dem Ansprechverhalten ist das Slide 150 aber schon überlegen, der Hinterbau federt da einfach mehr weg. Ich bin das Slide 150 allerdings auch nur 15 Minuten gefahren, deswegen kann ich dazu jetzt auch nicht soviel sagen.

Mittlerweile bin ich mit dem Hinterbau von meinem Slide 125 aber doch ganz zufrieden. Nachdem ich tagelang an den Einstellungen rumgespielt habe, funktioniert der jetzt vernünftig  Der Hinterbau ist im Vergleich zum Slide 150 halt einfach etwas "straffer" aber für alles was ich so fahre ausreichend. Ich meine damit Waldwege und "einfache" Trails mit ein paar Wurzeln, mehr gibt es hier bei mir in der Gegend sowieso nicht.

Gewogen habe ich das Slide jetzt noch nicht, aber es kommt mir nur unweigerlich schwerer als mein altes Hardtail vor(zr Team 6.0).
Zur Rahmensteifigkeit kann ich jetzt auch nichts wirklich sagen, da ich nur 68-70 kg wiege, zumindest ist mir da nichts negativ aufgefallen.

Das einzigste was mich mittlerweile an dem Bike noch stört ist der Rahmen mit den Mustern drauf, also nur von der Optik her 

Grüße


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe nur den Vergleich zum Slide 150, was ich aber auch nur kurz bei einem Freund gefahren bin.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. Kannst Du mir sagen ob er Slide 125 Rahmen eloxiert ist oder lackiert? Wenn er lackiert ist, musste die Oberfläche spiegelglatt sein und bei Eloxal ganz leicht angeraut.

Falls die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit wie beim Skeen 7.0 aus 2012 ist, dann dürfte das Entfernen der Decals kein Problem sein.


----------



## tommy_86 (6. Juni 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. Kannst Du mir sagen ob er Slide 125 Rahmen eloxiert ist oder lackiert? Wenn er lackiert ist, musste die Oberfläche spiegelglatt sein und bei Eloxal ganz leicht angeraut.
> 
> Falls die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit wie beim Skeen 7.0 aus 2012 ist, dann dürfte das Entfernen der Decals kein Problem sein.



Hallo,

Die Oberfläche ist leider glatt und sieht lackiert aus, leider...muss ich wohl damit leben.

Grüße


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

@tommy_86, das wäre in der Tat sehr schade. Dann kann man die Decals leider nicht mehr so einfach entfernen wie das bei den eloxierten Rahmen geht.


----------



## tommy_86 (6. Juni 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @_tommy_86_, dasd wäre in der Tat sehr schade. Dann kann man die Decals leider nicht mehr so einfach entfernen wie das bei den eloxierten Rahmen geht.



Ich überlege schon ob ich nicht irgendwo schwarze Lackschutzfolie herbekomme, damit ich die Decals halbwegs damit überkleben kann.

Ich weiß, übertrieben 

Grüße


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

Sehen die Decals in real denn so schlecht aus? Ich finde es auch ein wenig verspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (6. Juni 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Sehen die Decals in real denn so schlecht aus? Ich finde es auch ein wenig verspielt.



Ich denke es ist Ansichtssache, mir wirkt der Rahmen einfach zu überladen mit den Mustern. Ich hätte den am liebsten komplett in schwarz.

Aber für 1299 Euro kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren!

Grüße


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

@tommy_86,
ich hab spontan ne Antwort von Radon auf meine Rahmenfrage zum Slide 125 bekommen.
Der Rahmen ist eloxiert und das Dekor thermisch aufgebracht (nicht überlackiert)
Damit dürfte die Frage geklärt sein......vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden.


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2013)

So unterschiedlich kann die Definition "glatt" und "rauh" sein.


----------



## dennis008 (6. Juni 2013)

Jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die Decals am besten runter bekomme?


----------



## waldleopard (6. Juni 2013)

Radon zum Thema Decals entfernen auf fb:

"(..)was  natürlich jedem überlassen bleibt, ob er es macht. Die Gewährleistung  und Garantie auf den Lack *und*  Rahmen erlischt natürlich."         

Heisse Luft, ist natürlich blöd wenn Leute mit Bikes rumfahren die nicht so leicht einem Hersteller zuzuordnen sind, ergo weniger Werbung. Du musst nur schauen das im Abbeizer keine Natronlauge enthalten ist. Solange das Aluminium nicht angegriffen wird kannst du mit deinem Rahmen(optisch) machen was du willst, die Hersteller-Garantie bleibt bestehen.


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2013)

Hier im Radon Forum gibt es dafür extra einen thread. Nehme Aceton aus dem Baumarkt und gut ist. Abbeizer kann nach hinten losgehen (siehe oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

Muss ich filiale recht geben. Am Skeen 7.0 ging es prima mit Aceton. Nach der Beschreibung der Rahmenoberfläche müsste das beim Slide 125 genauso funktionieren.
Aber Handschuhe tragen und auf gute Belüftung ist zu achten.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann man hier die ersten 2013er Slide 125 in black zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## tommy_86 (6. Juni 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @_tommy_86_,
> ich hab spontan ne Antwort von Radon auf meine Rahmenfrage zum Slide 125 bekommen.
> Der Rahmen ist eloxiert und das Dekor thermisch aufgebracht (nicht überlackiert)
> Damit dürfte die Frage geklärt sein......vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden.



:O *freu* nicht dein ernst ?

Also im Vergleich zu meinem alten zr Team was auf jeden Fall eloxiert ist, sieht die Oberfläche ganz anders aus, ist halt wirklich glatt.
 @_waldleopard_: Den Radonschriftzug würde ich sogar drauflassen


----------



## waldleopard (6. Juni 2013)

Gut. Dann wirds auch was mit der Garantie.


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

@ tommy_86, das wundert mich daß Du die Rahmenoberfläche als ganz glatt beschreibst. Ich kenne Eloxal nur als eine leicht angeraute Oberfläche. Ich selbst fahre ein Transalp24 mit schwarz eloxierten Rahmen, bei dem die Oberflächenrauheit spürbar und auch zu sehen ist.
Komisch irgendwie. Kannst ja mal ne Makroaufnahme des Rahmens einstellen, vielleicht kann man dann mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## dennis008 (6. Juni 2013)

Wie gehe ich am besten vor, wenn ich die Decals mit Aceton entfernen will? Muss es erst einwirken, muss ich es mit einem rauhen Schwamm abrubbeln, oder löst es sich direkt..? Jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hab das bereits bei nem Skeen 7.0 gemacht. Einfach Aceton auf einen Lappen und fleißig über die Decals rubbeln. Die roten Streifen haben sich damit prima lösen lassen, der Druck löst sich quasi auf.


----------



## dennis008 (6. Juni 2013)

Was für einen Lappen hast du verwendet? Sry für die tausend Fragen, aber will mir die Lackierung nicht versauen


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2013)

@dennis008, diese Gedanken hatte ich mir bei Skeen nicht gemacht. Es war ein ganz normales ausrangiertes Frottee Handtuch. Nichts besonders. Probier es doch einfach erstmal an ner unauffälligen Stelle. Alles andere ggf. über PN,wir müssen hier den Thread nicht mit diesem Thema "zuspamen".


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2013)

Mensch Leute, macht da doch net ne Doktorarbeit daraus. Und warum diskutiert Ihr das nicht im anderen Thread ?


----------



## tommy_86 (6. Juni 2013)

@log11 ich mache morgen ein Foto, wenn es wieder hell ist.

Grüße Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ergoprox (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch einige km damit zurückgelegt. Die Sram-Logik finde ich etwas doof, hat ja aber nix mit dem Rad zu tun, ansonsten habe ich auch ein wenig experimentieren müssen mit dem Luftdruck vorn und hinten und den jeweiligen anderen Einstellungen, so richtig zufrieden bin ich mit der Fox vorn bisher nicht, sie spricht mir zu wenig an bzw. ist nicht so weich im Ansprechen wie meine "alte" RS Reba. Weiterhin habe ich ausgeprägtes Kettenschlagen bei etwas rauher Bergabfahrt. Dem werde ich durch entsprechenden Neopren-Rahmenschutz begegnen. Die Bremse vorn schleift etwas bei Kurvenfahrt, hoffentlich gibt sich das noch, solche Geräusche nerven mich. Ansonsten bisher alles ok, zu dem Preis findet man schwerlich bessere Bikes. Die Sitzposition empfinde ich sehr gut, schön integriert und auch bequem für mich.


----------



## -Alissa- (21. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide 125 7.1. Sobald man mit ihm fährt und etwas ruckartiger lenkt knackt/klingt irgendwas komisch. Zum Teil taucht das Geräusch auch bei unebenem Untergrund auf. Es hört sich ein bisschen so an, als würde ein kleiner Stein gegen den Rahmen fliegen. Wenn das Fahrrad steht konnte ich das Geräusch bisher nicht provozieren und während der Fahrt kann ich nicht genau sagen wo es her kommt. Gefühlsmäßig kommt es aber von vorn, also vlt das Vorderrad oder vlt. richtung Tretlager/Kurbel tippen. Auch wenn jemand neben her läuft konnten wir nicht hören wo genau es her kommt. Ich habe schon geschaut ob irgendwo ein Zugende o.ä. gegen den Rahmen stößt aber das scheint nicht so zu sein. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung was so ein Geräusch auslösen könnte ist irgendwie ziemlich nervig


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2013)

Tritt das Geräusch nur beim Sitzen oder auch im Wiegetritt auf ?
Beim treten oder ausrollen ?
Beim ganz leichten Bremsen vorne und / oder hinten ziehen ?
Beim blockieren / pro pedal der Gabel / Dämpfer ?

So vom beschreiben her könnte es ein Bremsbelag vorne sein der gegen die Scheibe kommt.


----------



## -Alissa- (21. Juni 2013)

War eben mal kurz fahren und hab auf die Punkte geachtet
Tritt das Geräusch nur beim Sitzen oder auch im Wiegetritt auf ? 
bei beidem gleich
Beim treten oder ausrollen ? 
auch bei beidem aber beim treten knacht es häufiger
Beim ganz leichten Bremsen vorne und / oder hinten ziehen ? 
bleibt gleich
Beim blockieren / pro pedal der Gabel / Dämpfer ?
 was meinst du mit blockieren pro Pedal? Dämpfer und Gabel blockieren bringt auch keine Veränderung

Zu der Theorie dass es der Bremsbelag sein könnte passt, dass  genau wie bei ergoprox die Voderbremse bei Kurven leicht schleift. Aber dann müsste das Geräusch ja beim leichten ziehen der Bresme sich verändern?


----------



## tommy_86 (21. Juni 2013)

Beim mir schlägt die Kette vorne immer bei kleinsten Unebenheiten gegen den Umwerfer, allerdings nur wenn man vorne auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt fährt.

Das Ganze erzeugt eine Art metallisches "klack klack"... vllt ist das Geräusch ja bei dir das selbe.

Grüße

PS: Ohne SAG schleift der Kette übrigens vorne auf dem kleinsten Blatt immer am Umwerfer. Ist der Umwerfer evtl zu hoch montiert und sollte ich den evtl. ein paar mm nach unten versetzen ?


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2013)

Da das Geräusch auch beim Bremsen auftritt, entfällt die Theorie mit dem Belag. Bleibt nur noch das Lenkkopflager was mit einfällt.


----------



## -Alissa- (23. Juni 2013)

Die Kette war es nicht hab dann mal nach dem Lenkkopflager geschaut danach war es leider auch nicht weg. Als ich danach die Sattelhöhe etwas verändert hab war das Geräusch weg. Aber wieso ist es dann auch im Wiegetritt da gewesen  Nach ca. 20km kam es ab und zu wieder aber bei weitem nicht so nervig wie davor. 
Generell schein ich nicht so den Glücksgriff mit dem Rad gemacht zu haben. Ab der 2. Tour hat die Wippe hinten wie verrückt gequietscht, als das beseitigt war hörte man das nervige knacken und jetzt quietscht irgendwas am Tretlager oder so, das muss ich mir dann morgen  mal anschaun 
Aber um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, würde es nicht laufend nervige Geräusche von sich geben wär ich total zufrieden


----------



## log11 (23. Juni 2013)

Das mit den undefinierbaren Geräuschen an einem Radon hatte ich damals beim Skeen 7.0 auch. Es war nicht rausfindbar was da geknarzt hat.
Vermutlich ist es wirklich sinnvoll, ein neu geliefertes Radon komplett zu demontieren, zu reinigen,zu fetten wo es notwendig ust und mit den richtigen Anzugsmomenten wieder zu montieren.
Hab das Gefühl daß man es mit der Montage / Endkontrolle bei Radon nicht so genau nimmt. Aber vielleicht darf man das bei den Preisen auch nicht unbedingt erwarten.


----------



## AlterFalter (25. Juni 2013)

-Alissa- schrieb:


> Die Kette war es nicht hab dann mal nach dem Lenkkopflager geschaut danach war es leider auch nicht weg. Als ich danach die Sattelhöhe etwas verändert hab war das Geräusch weg. Aber wieso ist es dann auch im Wiegetritt da gewesen  Nach ca. 20km kam es ab und zu wieder aber bei weitem nicht so nervig wie davor.
> Generell schein ich nicht so den Glücksgriff mit dem Rad gemacht zu haben. Ab der 2. Tour hat die Wippe hinten wie verrückt gequietscht, als das beseitigt war hörte man das nervige knacken und jetzt quietscht irgendwas am Tretlager oder so, das muss ich mir dann morgen  mal anschaun
> Aber um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, würde es nicht laufend nervige Geräusche von sich geben wär ich total zufrieden



Tach,

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal...
Steuersatzschraube (Ahead) minimal lösen, oder schauen ob Speichen angezogen sind... Eins von beiden wird's wohl sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ergoprox (28. Juni 2013)

Morgen,
ich hab ein Slide 7.1 mit der Elixir 3, die mich nicht ganz zufrieden macht, einerseits scheint sie mir sehr empfindlich gegenüber Nässe (quietschen), bissel´Dreck und im Trockenen bei leichter Bremsung hab ich auch nervige Geräusche von vorn, das Bremsgefühl ist jetzt auch nicht der Hammer, nach nur ca. 400km muss ich für die hintere Bremse schon ganz schön reinlangen (langer Hebelweg). Also insgesamt erscheint sie mir nicht so top. Nun würde ich gern auf die vielgelobte XT wechseln, die Frage ist, wie das geht? Kann ich die Scheiben (2x180) weiterhin nutzen, oder muss ich die auch tauschen und welche Adapter (?) brauche ich?

Danke.


----------



## maniackilla (28. Juni 2013)

ergoprox schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich hab ein Slide 7.1 mit der Elixir 3, die mich nicht ganz zufrieden macht, einerseits scheint sie mir sehr empfindlich gegenüber Nässe (quietschen), bissel´Dreck und im Trockenen bei leichter Bremsung hab ich auch nervige Geräusche von vorn, das Bremsgefühl ist jetzt auch nicht der Hammer, nach nur ca. 400km muss ich für die hintere Bremse schon ganz schön reinlangen (langer Hebelweg). Also insgesamt erscheint sie mir nicht so top. Nun würde ich gern auf die vielgelobte XT wechseln, die Frage ist, wie das geht? Kann ich die Scheiben (2x180) weiterhin nutzen, oder muss ich die auch tauschen und welche Adapter (?) brauche ich?
> 
> Danke.



Mahlzeit,

ich hab bei mir auf Komplett XT umgebaut (hatte die vorher an meinem Cube dran). Hatte auch erst die Avid Scheiben dran, habe aber dann zum verrecken hin das quietschen nicht wegbekommen. Die Belege waren neu. Habe dann die 6Loch  Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT76M 180 mm 2x genommen, Bremsbeläge gereinigt und dann wars weg (quietschen kommt nur noch bei Regen kurz). Also testen kannst du es ja auf jeden Fall mal XT Bremsanlage + 180er Avid Scheiben, bei mir gings leider nicht. Gut nun is es komplett XT als Bremsanlage . Adapter habe ich die Originalen von meinem Cube genommen, kannst aber auch die von der Avid für die XT nehmen mein ich.

gruß
Danny


----------



## ergoprox (28. Juni 2013)

Hi, danke erstmal, also mach ich gleich inkl. Scheiben. Also müsste ich "nur" die XT komplett kaufen inkl. 2x180mm Scheibe und dann kann ich das montieren? Das wäre ja super, wenn das so einfach ginge.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung auf wie viel man beim Slide 7.1 Größe M die Züge kürzen (lassen) sollte?


----------



## maniackilla (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die selber gekürzt, ja aber wie lang der hintere is. Habs nach Gefühl gemacht, also Lenker komplett nach rechts und hinten über ne Schweißnaht (siehe Fotos bei mir). Hab dann am Hebel die Leitung abgemacht und gekürzt. Brauchst aber so ne olive usw., gibts aber in nem Set. Ich hab die hintere dann sicherheitshalber noch entlüftet. Bei den Adaptern kann ich es nich garantieren, aber sollten eigentlich passen. Meine Avid Adapter nen Kumpel der auf 180mm umgebaut hat.


----------



## ergoprox (1. Juli 2013)

..hab jetzt auch ein Knacken  ..und zwar immer dann, wenn ich über eine gewisse Kraft beim Treten komme macht es "knackknack"...und dann wieder "knacknack" *nerv* Aber ein sehr heller Ton und nicht allzu laut, aber doch nervig und immer nur bei direkter Krafteinwirkung, d.h. 2 mal bei einer Umdrehung. So richtig kann ich es nicht lokalisieren, im Stand gar nicht reproduzieren und sonst eben nur bei ziemlich festem Treten, übesetzungsunabhängig würde ich sagen...?? Tretlager? Pedale? oder irgendwas am Hinterbau? Mist, dämlicher.


----------



## backstein689 (1. Juli 2013)

ergoprox schrieb:


> ..hab jetzt auch ein Knacken  ..und zwar immer dann, wenn ich über eine gewisse Kraft beim Treten komme macht es "knackknack"...und dann wieder "knacknack" *nerv* Aber ein sehr heller Ton und nicht allzu laut, aber doch nervig und immer nur bei direkter Krafteinwirkung, d.h. 2 mal bei einer Umdrehung. So richtig kann ich es nicht lokalisieren, im Stand gar nicht reproduzieren und sonst eben nur bei ziemlich festem Treten, übesetzungsunabhängig würde ich sagen...?? Tretlager? Pedale? oder irgendwas am Hinterbau? Mist, dämlicher.



Auf beiden Seiten? Ich hatte letztens links ein böses Knacken, da meine Kurbeln nicht festgenug angezogen waren (Sind aber noch alte 4 Kant Kurbeln, weiß nicht, was für welche am Slide 125 dran sind). Abhilfe: kurbeln abziehen, 4 kant konus einfetten, kurbel drauf und ordentlich fest anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (5. August 2013)

Hallo Slide 125 Besitzer, hat von Euch mal jemand das Bike gewogen? Mich intrssiert mal das Gewicht der 18" bzw. 20" Variante.
Danke.


----------



## ergoprox (12. August 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

also das Knacken geht mir auf den Senkel und vermiest mir echt das Radfahren. Ich hab alles mögliche abgebaut usw. irgednwie geht es nicht weg. Immer unter Last ein helles "knackknack" bei jeder Umdrehung. Ich habe gestern das Rad mal umgedreht und dann versucht das Klacken zu provozieren. Wenn ich mich hinter das Rad stelle und dann massiv bei blockierten Hinterrad Druck auf die beiden Kurbeln ausübe, dann kann ich es in abgeschwächter Form reproduzieren. Insofern hat es was mit dem Bereich Kurbeln/Tretlager. Letztens hatte ich das Rad bei er Erstinspektion, da wurde Kurbel abgezogen und alles neu angezogen, aber leider keine Besserung des Geräusches....man meinte ggf. Teflonband im/am Tretlager anbringen oder dergleichen, aber ich habe mich entschlossen mal Radon anzuschreiben bevor da rumgemacht wird...


----------



## tommy_86 (12. August 2013)

Bei mir macht der Hinterbau oder das hintere Laufrad Geräusche..
Ein metalisches "klack", schwer zu beschreiben. Die Sattelstütze ist es nicht und die Pedale sind es auch nicht.

hmhm


----------



## maniackilla (12. August 2013)

ergoprox schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> also das Knacken geht mir auf den Senkel und vermiest mir echt das Radfahren. Ich hab alles mögliche abgebaut usw. irgednwie geht es nicht weg. Immer unter Last ein helles "knackknack" bei jeder Umdrehung. Ich habe gestern das Rad mal umgedreht und dann versucht das Klacken zu provozieren. Wenn ich mich hinter das Rad stelle und dann massiv bei blockierten Hinterrad Druck auf die beiden Kurbeln ausübe, dann kann ich es in abgeschwächter Form reproduzieren. Insofern hat es was mit dem Bereich Kurbeln/Tretlager. Letztens hatte ich das Rad bei er Erstinspektion, da wurde Kurbel abgezogen und alles neu angezogen, aber leider keine Besserung des Geräusches....man meinte ggf. Teflonband im/am Tretlager anbringen oder dergleichen, aber ich habe mich entschlossen mal Radon anzuschreiben bevor da rumgemacht wird...


 
also ich habe auch so ein Geräusch gehabt. Habe dann alles auseinander gebaut, alles gereinigt und sorgfältig neu gefettet.
Kann auch sein, dass dein Innenlager einfach einen weg hat bzw. defekt ist. Bei mir ist das Klacken weg gegangen. 



tommy_86 schrieb:


> Bei mir macht der Hinterbau oder das hintere Laufrad Geräusche..
> Ein metalisches "klack", schwer zu beschreiben. Die Sattelstütze ist es nicht und die Pedale sind es auch nicht.
> 
> hmhm


 
Ich hatte nen Geräusch, als ich das Slide am Sattel hochgehoben hatte oder mich drauf gesetzt hatte. Bei mir kam auch immer ein klacken. letztendlich war es die Wippe, die Schrauben waren nicht fest, warum auch immer. Hab dann mal alles abgebaut, also Dämpfer usw. und alles gereinigt, gefettet und fest geschraubt. Nu is nix mehr zu hören. 
Kontrollier mal die Wippe und alle Schrauben am Hinterbau.

gruß


----------



## tommy_86 (12. August 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> also ich habe auch so ein Geräusch gehabt. Habe dann alles auseinander gebaut, alles gereinigt und sorgfältig neu gefettet.
> Kann auch sein, dass dein Innenlager einfach einen weg hat bzw. defekt ist. Bei mir ist das Klacken weg gegangen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel weiß ich nicht ob dies so eine gute Idee ist, trotzdem danke!


----------



## maniackilla (12. August 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel weiß ich nicht ob dies so eine gute Idee ist, trotzdem danke!


 

denn ab nach Lengsdorf


----------



## juergen_1987 (13. August 2013)

Schmutzige Lager der Schwinge(Hinterbau) sind ein heißer Tipp! sollte man Fetten. War zumindest bei meinen Qlt Race so. bzw gleich neue Markenware aus dem Internet suchen.


----------



## ergoprox (13. August 2013)

..also bzgl. des Knacken unter Last habe ich aus einem Canyon-Thread einen erfolgversprechenden Hinweis. Es betrifft die Kettenblätter, die wohl erstaunlicherweise gerade bei der X9 öfter mal knacken. Behoben wurde es nach den Erfahrungen dort durch:

Auseinanderbauen der 3 Blätter (alle Schrauben lösen), ggf. vorher Kurbel abziehen, alles sauber machen, alles großzügig mit Montagepaste einschmieren, d.h. alle Flächen, die aufeinandertreffen und die Löcher von den Schrauben und dann wieder zusammenbauen. 

Aufpassen, die Kettenblattschrauben sind ziemlich empflindlich gegen zu festes Anziehen und auch ziemlich empfindlich gegen Zerstörung durch einen nicht ganz korrekt eingesetzten Inbus. Hab mir 1 Schraube abgeschert und eine durch Abrutschen zerhauen 

Hab ich gestern gemacht, nach erster Testfahrt scheint das Problem behoben, aber ich muss das heute noch auf ner richtigen Tour verifizieren. Ich hoffe es sooooooo sehr, weil es mich unendlich nervt.


----------



## AlterFalter (13. August 2013)

Total bescheuert, wenn man erst sein halbes Fahrrad auseinanderbauen muß, um Knackgeräusche verifizieren zu können. Hilft aber wohl nix. Frage mich nur warum die Hersteller nicht schon Maßnahmen ergreifen um Knackgeräusche im Vorfeld zu minimieren. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein Komponenten die Knackgeräusche hervorrufen könnten einzufetten und dann erst zusammenzuschrauben.


----------



## filiale (13. August 2013)

Doch es ist schwierig, weil die Hersteller von Zulieferfirmen beliefert werden und es sich um ganz normale Chinaware handelt, Massenware. Da fängt niemand an, jedes einzelne Lager zusätzlich zu fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ergoprox (15. August 2013)

..hab jetzt mal richtige Probefahrt (600Hm) gemacht nachdem ich die beiden äußeren Kettenblätter auseinander hatte und mit Montagepaste zugekleistert und wieder zusammengebaut hatte. Also erst war es weg, nach ein paar Höhenmetern trat es wieder auf, aber doch leiser und statt "klackklack" bei jeder Umdrehung war "nur" noch "klack" zu vernehmen. Um mir sicher zu werden, dass es von diesen beiden Kettenblättern (bzw. der Verbindung dieser beiden) kommt, bin ich die steileren Anstiege ausschließlich auf dem kleinsten Blatt gefahren - und siehe da, kein Klacken. Somit scheinen die beiden größeren Blätter auf jeden Fall eine Rolle zu spielen. Ich werde nochmal alles auseinandernehmen, diesmal penibel reinigen, mit Shimano-Paste ganz genau die Verbindungsstellen einschmieren, dann noch neue Kettenblattschrauben anbringen. Dann schau mer mal...zumindest scheine ich mich der Sache zu nähern.

Bzgl. Radon bin ich etwas enttäuscht, nachdem ich direkt geantwortet hatte, dass die Pedale es definitiv nicht sind ist jetzt schon 2 Tage Funkstille. Aber da haben die sich verrechnet, bei sowas werde ich penetrant.

Ansonsten fällt mir auf, dass zwischen der Stellung Trail und Descend bei der Fox Gabel kein Unterschied zu bestehen scheint? Darf die Gabel in der Stellung Climb eigentlich so ca. 1-2cm eintauchen, bevor sie definitiv anschlägt? Das macht sie nämlich bei mir.


----------



## filiale (15. August 2013)

Du kannst Dir vorstellen dass eine Ferndiagnose immer schwierig ist. Wenn Dein Auto ein Problem hat, rufst Du auch nicht Deine Werkstatt an und bittest um Ferndiagnose per email. Die wollen auch einen Vorort Termin.

Desweiteren ist ein Knacken kein Garantiefall sondern einfach nur eine lästige Sache. Es ist ja nichts kaputt. Man muß nur die richtige Stelle finden wo das Fett fehlt. Wie soll man dass per email machen ?

Die Antwortzeit von Radon ist bekanntlich recht lange. Da geht auch mal schnell ne Woche rum. Zu wenig Personal. Wird überall gespart. Daher sollte man sich bewußt sein, wenn man Technik übers Internet kauft, sich mit den Dingen auch auszukennen um selbst Hand anzulegen. Oder Alternativ beim Fachhändler Vorort kaufen. Geiz ist nicht immer geil


----------



## ergoprox (15. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir vorstellen dass eine Ferndiagnose immer schwierig ist. Wenn Dein Auto ein Problem hat, rufst Du auch nicht Deine Werkstatt an und bittest um Ferndiagnose per email. Die wollen auch einen Vorort Termin.
> 
> Desweiteren ist ein Knacken kein Garantiefall sondern einfach nur eine lÃ¤stige Sache. Es ist ja nichts kaputt. Man muÃ nur die richtige Stelle finden wo das Fett fehlt. Wie soll man dass per email machen ?
> 
> Die Antwortzeit von Radon ist bekanntlich recht lange. Da geht auch mal schnell ne Woche rum. Zu wenig Personal. Wird Ã¼berall gespart. Daher sollte man sich bewuÃt sein, wenn man Technik Ã¼bers Internet kauft, sich mit den Dingen auch auszukennen um selbst Hand anzulegen. Oder Alternativ beim FachhÃ¤ndler Vorort kaufen. Geiz ist nicht immer geil



Danke fÃ¼r die Belehrung. Ich habe keineswegs vor mich abspeisen zu lassen, da ja gar nicht 100% klar ist, ob es nicht ein grÃ¶Ãerer Mangel ist. Ein Knacken kann auch von einer nicht korrekten SchweiÃnaht stammen oder ein Lagerdefekt sein. Desweiteren bat ich Radon nicht um Ferndiagnose, sondern darum, mir mitzuteilen, auf welchem Weg dieses Problem behoben werden kann. Ich hab bei dem Laden ganz sicher schon mehr als 3000â¬ gelassen. Nicht nur deswegen werde ich sicher nicht als Bittsteller auftreten, wenn es um einen offensichtlichen Mangel geht.

Ansonsten wÃ¤re ich froh eine Aw bzgl. des Themas bzgl. der Gabel zu bekommen.


----------



## frx_Bender (16. August 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Bei mir macht der Hinterbau oder das hintere Laufrad Geräusche..
> Ein metalisches "klack", schwer zu beschreiben. Die Sattelstütze ist es nicht und die Pedale sind es auch nicht.
> 
> hmhm


 
Gestern beim Kumpel (auch Slide 125 7.1 Sl), der das gleiche "Klacken" hatte, mal ein wenig gesucht und siehe da: es waren 2 Speichen im HR nicht ganz fest. Diese schnell angezogen und das Geräusch ist weg..


----------



## Chillout_KA (16. August 2013)

Bei mir waren es auch die Speichen vom Hinterrad.
Hab zuerst selbst nachgezogen, dann war es ein paar Tage weg und es kam wieder...
Hab dann das HR zum Nachzentrieren und Nachspannen gebracht und hab seid dem Ruhe ....für 10 Euro


----------



## filiale (16. August 2013)

Manchmal hilft es auch einen Tropfen Öl zwischen Speichennippel und Felgenöse zu bringen. Nur ein winziges bißchen reicht aus denn dazwischen entsteht Reibung die das knacken verursachen kann.

Wenn 2 Speichen lose sind, bringt das natürlich nichts. Aber das sich ein Laufrad im Laufe der Zeit setzt ist normal, daher wird bei der ersten Inspektion auch nach den Speichenspannung geschaut. Dann tritt ein solches Problem erst gar nicht auf.


----------



## tommy_86 (16. August 2013)

Jap, danke! 

Also bei mir ist es zu 99% eine Speiche die locker ist, werde da Laufrad demnächst zentrieren lassen.

Danke!


----------



## ergoprox (19. August 2013)

Also bei mir ist es weg, Ursache für das ätzende Knacken waren die 2 großen Kettenblätter der X9. Alles auseinander nehmen, reinigen, mit Montagepaste einschmieren (alle Stellen, die aufeinanderliegen), die Schraubverbindungen auch einschmieren, alles fest ziehen. Fertig. Bin froh, dass ich es gefunden habe, dank dem Canyon-Thread, der genau das Problem bei der X9 beschreibt.


----------



## Crusty77 (26. August 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Gestern beim Kumpel (auch Slide 125 7.1 Sl), der das gleiche "Klacken" hatte, mal ein wenig gesucht und siehe da: es waren 2 Speichen im HR nicht ganz fest. Diese schnell angezogen und das Geräusch ist weg..



kann ich auch betsätigen. Beim treten immer so ein knacken gahabt. Hatt mich auf der Tour schon sehr genervt. Am Abend mal die Speichen hinten kontrolliert und siehe da 2 Speichen locker. So schlau wie ich bin erstmal selber angezogen. Klacken weg aber Hinterrad eiert.  
Speichen am anderen Tag wieder gelockert, das eiern is noch ganz leicht aber das knacken weg. Jetzt ertmal das HR  zum zentrieren geben.

Gruß
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterpwn (14. März 2014)

Ich will mein Slide 125 7.1. SL verkaufen und suche deshalb irgendwo im Internet ein Datenblatt, welches ich im Inserat einfügen kann. Kann aber nichts finden... Auf der Radon HP is das Bike ja längst weg und auch sonst finde ich nichts  Vllt gibts nen Trick ?


----------



## Chillout_KA (14. März 2014)

hatte ich auch schon vergeblich gesucht....vielleicht taucht ja doch noch jemand auf der die partliste hat...vielleicht ja jemand von den radon leuten die hier aktiv sind?


----------



## filiale (14. März 2014)

habt Ihr mal hier gesucht ? http://web.archive.org


----------

